# PHOENIX BITTERS



## atticmint (Nov 7, 2005)

I just love this old bitters, not my prize possesion but definitley my favorite. It has a really crude pontil [] and the embossing almost runs off the bottle. Must have been made on the Monday morning shift [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## bearswede (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a "thing" for Phoenix Bitters... I've owned two, sold both... The last one went to a NY bottle club for a main prize on their Bottle Bingo Night...

 I'm still in the hunt for a colored one, but haven't saved enuff pennies yet... O, just the thought of it's got drool running down my beard!!!

 Nice bottle, Kev... Thanks for sharing...

 Ron


----------



## atticmint (Nov 7, 2005)

OMG  [] brings a tear to me eye  That is beautiful, how many pennies must someone save to aquire something like that?


----------



## bearswede (Nov 8, 2005)

These days, something like $800-1200...


----------



## Miles (Nov 29, 2005)

A Pheonix Bitters [O.P.] just came up on ebay. Anyone interested in it, or interested in the price should watch this.

Pheonix Bitters [OP]


----------

